# Orbea Onix TPX - Initial Impressions



## Sundog

Best road bike I ever owned - bar none. 

OK – it is my first road bike ...... but stilll ......

I obviously have nothing to compare so I am the proverbial blank slate. I am coming fresh to this new sport – after making myself ride over 100 miles on an old GT mtb that I converted to greenway use – to make sure I wanted to get back into biking – this time the road sort.

I bought the bike, sight-unseen from Art’s Cyclery out in CA. It is a 2013 close out special. I paid $1,699 – shipped to my house. Full SRAM Apex – except for the house brakes. Art’s did a fantastic job packing the bike – after having verified that all the things needing adjustment were adjusted correctly. I am 6’1 and tad under 200 lbs – I wear 34” inseam jeans – and I ordered the 57cm version.

I purposefully sought a SRAM equipped bike after trying both systems – again as a total newb. The SRAM felt more natural and intuitive to me. 

I’ve ridden about 25 miles on it so far – and probably around an hour and a half on the trainer. No surprise – I am quite a bit faster than I was on the old bike. The ride is also significantly more comfortable. It seems to roll well. It seems to handle well. It seems to shift well. It seems to stop well. 

Again – first road bike. Not much to compare it too. I think I have the seat height, seat position and stem height about right – but I plan on taking it in for a fitting next week after a few more miles.
Here is a picture:


----------



## mtsheron

Awesome Sundog! Orbea makes great road bikes that have great colors and geometries for a very diverse set of riders. Love matte black or is that very very dark grey????

Now ride that beast like you stole her!


----------



## Sundog

mtsheron said:


> Awesome Sundog! Orbea makes great road bikes that have great colors and geometries for a very diverse set of riders. Love matte black or is that very very dark grey????
> 
> Now ride that beast like you stole her!


The official story is "Carbon/Red". Charcoal grey is how the common folk would probably describe it.

Looks like it is just you and me carrying the Orbea banner at the present time. 

I’ve put about 38 miles on it the past three days – and I am about to head out for another ten or so before visiting with the grandson.

Big likes all around, so far.


----------



## mtsheron

Yeah not many folks here on a regular basis for sure. I mainly frequent another forum that is wide open all the time and maybe too much. They come and go and more action obviously in the general threads then in the specific ones. 

Obviously ride her for about 100 or so miles then take to your LBS to re-tune the FD and RD and just in general. The cables will have stretched just a bit and usually a bike then needs the final tune that should last for some miles then.

Enjoy the Onix. These bikes are truly nice road bikes for their price. 

Finally after about 300 miles the new Orca I finally got dialed in the way I like. Better shifting from the FD with just some cross chaining on the 34 to 11-12-14 combos. Which is to be expected for this combo to a degree.


----------



## Sundog

Speedplay Zero pedals arrived today - (from Competitive Cycling). Picked up the LG LS-100 shoes at that LBS. I think I am done spending money for a while. 

The new shoes are fantastic - glad I tried and bought local. Could have saved about $50 buying on the interweb. I am pretty picky on foot wear - because I have a medium high arch. The LBS guy was kind enough to install my cleats. My band is going to play a freebie show at his grand opening party - if we can make the date work out - TBD.





I like the pedals, so far. I still need to dial in the amount of float that I am comfy with. I think I need to see how they act on a long climb.

Other accessories added: Topeak saddle bag, Topeak frame mini pump, Origin8 rechargeable tail light. The Topeak stuff was bought on line - the tail light at the LBS. 







The stand - I made from PVC for $10 - from plans posted by someone on this site (thanks). 

Been riding mostly on the trainer this week. Of course - an unusually cold spell has set in. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice - so I hope to tear up some miles. 

Still losing weight - when I am not on business travel. Sucks eating on the road when you work all day long.


----------



## mtsheron

Awesome Sundog! I love the white tape and hoods! That pvc bike stand is great! I wished I had thought of that!


----------



## Sundog

I've racked up about 40 more mi on the Onix. I am confident that SRAM was the right choice for me - though to be fair - I've yet to ride anywhere that requires the small front chain ring. I am mid-cassette on the trainer - and mid-cassette and up on the routes that I've done so far. 

On the Apex 11-32 cassette specifically - I can see a couple of the gears are too close - and a couple are too far apart. This has been reported widely - and I read it in advance of the purchase. Once I start riding more hilly courses - I may start to think differently about the gearing. 

I'm a newb. 

Tonight I finally spent some real time in the drops. I've got nothing to compare - but they felt fine to me. 

I've got no complaints on the Orbea house-brakes. Again - limited frame of reference.


----------



## Jen_I_Am

I reckon I need to post pics of my babies now lol..... y'all have gorgeous bikes. That is a matte black. Orbea has the most awesome finishes IMO. My Onix Dama was pink and white- I traded it for the Orca Gold in a men's frame. These Spanish bikes don't have the monster handlebar widths that American bikes (ie:Trek, Giant, Specialized, Cannondale) have, so I am really comfortable on a men's 54 cm with a few tweaks.

I agree about the brakes. I tend to STAND on my brakes- especially in traffic. Think I put 1500 miles on the Aqua the first month I had it and when I took it to the dealer for its first checkup there was literally no stretching of the brake cable. Surprisingly, the derailleurs needed no adjusting either. My Ultegra-equipped Trek and Onix were a pain in the a** to keep adjusted. (The Orca is a mix of Dura-Ace parts). Goes without saying that these Apex parts, basic as they are, are really reliable and impressive to me. And quiet. 

I bet y'all get a lot of compliments on your bikes. I know I sure do. I took them in to the local Trek dealer in Gulfport for adjustment and they were impressed with them "Wow, Spanish bikes! Really well made! Nice!!!" LOL Yeah!!!


----------



## Sundog

Tonight I gave up on the stock saddle - the Selle Italia X1 Flow. I put on my WTB Pure V Race - that I bought for my old mtb conversion. The WTB is noticably wider - and it seems to fit my sit bones better. I had developed quite the nasty bruise on one side - and it was not getting better. Spent almost an hour on the trainer with the new seat and it was like night and day. The two saddles essentially weigh the same.


----------



## mtsheron

Stock saddles leave alot to be desired sometimes. I have ridden so many years the saddles usually don't bother me too much.


----------



## Sundog

Went to the LBS for a proper set-up today. Ended up changing the bars, stem and saddle for :

FSA Wing Pro Compact bar, an FSA SL-K stem (100mm), and a Selle Italia SLS Kit Carbonio Flow. The new tape is Lizzard Skin DSP.


----------



## mtsheron

Sundog said:


> Went to the LBS for a proper set-up today. Ended up changing the bars, stem and saddle for :
> 
> FSA Wing Pro Compact bar, an FSA SL-K stem (100mm), and a Selle Italia SLS Kit Carbonio Flow. The new tape is Lizzard Skin DSP.


Your going to love that setup! I use to run Lizard Skin bar tape and nothing wrong with it what so ever other than the price!!! I went to Gecko tape by Arundel which is half the price for future reference for you.

How is that saddle for you on initial impressions? I guess I am lucky my arse is so tough from years of riding because I have never really had issues with any saddle that came with any bike. I do get something new once I wear them out but so far so good. 

Shoot a picture of those new add-on's soon!


----------



## Sundog




----------



## mtsheron

Sweet eyecandy there!!!!! Awesome looking!


----------



## Jen_I_Am

What an incredible-looking ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## ccaddy

Glad you changed the white tape to red .
The white with white hoods was over powering .
Resembled a set of moose antlers (IMO)
You will love the Lizzard Skin tape !


----------



## Sundog

ccaddy said:


> Glad you changed the white tape to red .
> The white with white hoods was over powering .
> Resembled a set of moose antlers (IMO)
> You will love the Lizzard Skin tape !


YES. Moose antlers. THANK YOU. That was driving me nuts. 

Moose antlers.


----------



## ccaddy

Dual colour Lizzard Skin


----------



## Sundog

I finally got around to changing the house brand Orbea brakes for some SRAM Force stoppers:













Look better. Feel better. Stop better. 

Next up I am going to swap the Apex RD for a Force. I picked one up for cheap, and I don't really care for the White color on the Apex. Operates fine, though.


----------



## msheron

Awesome brother! You will love those brakes!


----------



## Sundog

Wrecked last Sunday. Dinged up pretty badly. Bike survived with minimal damage - most of the impact was on the right front Brake lever housing. 

The double tap lever functioned flawlessly for the 12 miles back to the car. SRAM fan for life now.

I will be replacing the Apex levers with a set of the older generation Red that I got from the guy who owns the LBS that I like.


----------



## mtsheron

Well Sundog let me be the first to congratulate you for if this was your first road bike wreck for surviving and getting it behind you. If you ride long enough you will wreck and you can only hope you walk away and it is a single bike wreck and not someone hitting you.

I wrecked twice last year and the first was pretty bad. My body suffered the loss and the bike like your experience was minimal.

But glad your okay and watch out..............I have found mailboxes tend to attack bikers too!


----------



## Sundog

The new bits installed - fresh back from the shop:


----------



## GOTA

Sundog said:


> Wrecked last Sunday. Dinged up pretty badly. Bike survived with minimal damage - most of the impact was on the right front Brake lever housing.
> 
> The double tap lever functioned flawlessly for the 12 miles back to the car. SRAM fan for life now.
> 
> I will be replacing the Apex levers with a set of the older generation Red that I got from the guy who owns the LBS that I like.


At least you're okay. A coworker of mine broke his hip and collarbone last week. 

Biking can be real dangerous.

Bikes can be fixed. Looks like you are doing that and will be back very soon.


----------



## Sundog

Well - I've reached the limit of my patience with the factory supplied wheels. The rear wheel never wanted to stay true very long. One rear spoke broke. And the end caps on the front hub just look like they are dying to jump off. 

I had planned on ordering some Boyd Altamont alloy clinchers anyway - so last night I did just that. First metric century is just around the corner for me.

Altamont alloy clincher - Boyd Cycling

That should be the last of the upgrades. I still enjoy the bike. If I had it to do all over again, I would have probably spent a little more on a better complete bike, instead of going the upgrade a little at a time route.


----------



## Sundog

For the record, the factory wheel set (with tape and skewers) weighs 2,340g. 

I took 601 grams off the bike with the new wheels.


----------



## Sundog

Here they are:



Nice ride. I am a little bit faster - and way less tired after a given distance.


----------

